# WTS: Heckler & Koch - Full Size USP 40 10 & 13 Rd Magazine



## Tman-61 (Jan 10, 2020)

Greetings,

I have a few pistol magazines that I no longer need. Items are nearly new/ barely used:

- H&K UPS .40 S&W polymer magazines [these run $40+ each new ... }
2 - 10 rd MFR #: 214854S ($30 each)
2 - 13 rd MFR #: 214097S ($30 each) SOLD

***Note - These items are only offered for sale to those not prohibited by law from owning or possessing them. ***

I am open to reasonable offers on combined purchase.

Please let me know if you need more detailed pics.

Buyer pays shipping and any applicable PayPal fees.

Cross posted at: https://www.armslist.com/posts/1099...--koch---full-size-usp-40-10---13-rd-magazine


----------



## Tman-61 (Jan 10, 2020)

Still available ...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tman-61 said:


> - H&K UPS .40 S&W polymer magazines [these run *$40+ each new *... }


They are on H&Ks' site new for $37 and change.

GW


----------



## Nital (Apr 29, 2020)

http://www.armslist.com/posts/11700113/nevada-handguns-for-sale---new-in-box-semi-auto-pistol-


----------



## Tman-61 (Jan 10, 2020)

Nital said:


> http://www.armslist.com/posts/11700113/nevada-handguns-for-sale---new-in-box-semi-auto-pistol-


Nital -- Thanks for co-posting ... nice looking rig.


----------



## Tman-61 (Jan 10, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> They are on H&Ks' site new for $37 and change.
> 
> GW


Hi Goldwing...

Thanks for your input. Price has obviously come down at little since I posted in January. 
Mags are virtually new.

I am of course open to offers, which I'm pretty sure H&K wouldn't entertain. Thanks again !


----------

